# Sensorhalter für M18-Initiator



## PN/DP (2 März 2011)

Hallo,
kennt jemand den Hersteller oder gar die Typbezeichnung des Sensorhalters im Anhang?
Der Halter ist ca. 40mm breit, das Loch hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 22mm.
Ich bräuchte solche Halter für Initiatoren im M18-Gehäuse.

Harald


----------



## Boxy (2 März 2011)

Diesen nicht direkt, aber bei Balluf sowie IFM und Co findet man auch entsprechende Halter ...


----------



## Marco77 (3 März 2011)

Hallo,

genau diese Art Klemmhalter kenn ich auch nicht. Werde aber nacher mal bei uns nachschauen ob wir solche in der Schublade haben. Wenn ja, dann schreib ich den Typ später.

Als Anmerkung noch die Erfahrung eines Instandhalters:

- Klemmhalter aus Kunststoff sind immer nur 2te Wahl, Metall ist besser
- Wenn möglich immer Klemmhülsen mit Anschlag einsetzen. (Ini geschützt und leichter zu tauschen)
  z.B. sowas: http://www.etracker.de/lnkcnt.php?e...112-8EEC-B15D5F12B1A4/0/KT_Klemmhalter_DE.pdf

 Und dann immer darauf hoffen das die Bediener und Instandhalter nachdenken bevor sie an der Anlage rumschrauben 

Steht auf dem Halter irgend ein Typ, wenn ja schreib ihn mal dann kann ich bei uns im Lagersystem nachschauen.


Gruß Marco


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

irgendwie konnte ich auch mit denen die es zu kaufen gibt nichts anfangen,
dann haben wir die bei uns selber gemacht.
@Harald,
wären auch in Edelstahl vorstellbar.


----------



## PN/DP (3 März 2011)

Danke für die Tips. Ich habe hier im Forum gefragt, weil auf dem Halter überhaupt nichts draufsteht.

Ich habe den Sensorhalter nun gefunden. Es ist IFM E10624. Gibt es auch in Zinkdruckguss E10731.
Doch leider nur in einer Größe - etwas zu groß für M18. Da werde ich wohl den Befestigungswinkel E10736 nehmen.
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die seitliche Verstellmöglichkeit. Bei anderen Herstellern sind die Langlöcher in Längsrichtung (Sensor-Längsachse).

Harald


----------



## Sockenralf (3 März 2011)

Hallo,

*AmKopfKratz*

Gibt´s da von IFM nicht so schwarze Hülsen dazu?

Dann sollte der anvisierte Halter passen



MfG


----------



## Marco77 (4 März 2011)

Stimmt,

der Klemmhalter http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!E11514.html

passt wunderbar zu dem Montagewinkel. Mit dem Vorteil das dazu der Ini geschützt wird falls er mal nicht "berührungslos" eingebaut ist und das man den Ini sehr einfach wechseln kann.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 März 2011)

Die E10736 nehmen wir auch.
Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Handwerker, die den Ini beim festziehen an diesem Halter überstrapazieren. Zwei 24´er Schlüssel verleiten dazu, mit etwas mehr Schmackes an die Sache zu gehen als es wirklich Not tut...


----------

